# New School required.



## Radar Lugs (10 June 2015)

Hi guys,

Fingers crossed, but it is looking good for me to finally get my own property complete with stables and 10 acres of land. Only thing missing is an outdoor school.

Need recommendations for builders in Central Scotland, doing from start to finish as OH is useless with this sort of thing. What type of surface would people recommend and any idea of rough prices for a 20x40 arena.

Thanks in advance


----------



## Chiffy (11 June 2015)

Have a look at Premier Arenas Scotland, they have a facebook page. We are South West and or arena is the picture at the top, overlooking the sea. They would cover your area. I can alert my daughter to your post and she could possibly PM you more info.


----------



## Radar Lugs (11 June 2015)

Thanks that would be great


----------



## Chiffy (30 July 2015)

Sorry you have had a bad experience Welsh Cob. Ours was all perfect as is the arena two years on. The surface is great, just the right 'give' and no different however much rain falls.


----------



## SavingGrace (30 July 2015)

I believe these guys do them 

http://glendalefencing.co.uk/


----------



## Led (30 July 2015)

Glendale finished my arena yesterday.  I am totally delighted with it and they worked incredibly hard to ensure we received top notch service and product.  They arrived on day one as planned and each subsequent day when they said they would.  All deliveries arrived as planned and the team were exceptional.

Happy to let you see it as I am also in Central Scotland.  Just let me know by PM.


----------



## SavingGrace (31 July 2015)

Your arena must be the one I saw photos of  xx


----------



## Kellsie (16 September 2015)

Hi there, we recently got information from LochLeven Arenas. I thought the prices they are offering are very competitive. I found them on Facebook. Worth a look if your thinking of quotes. I would get a few to see who comes in best.

Good luck with your new property.


----------

